# Something to show *PICS*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

As some of you may have noticed I've been off the board for a little over two weeks or so. Lots of life going on. However I managed to get a couple days to finish my latest project. In all honesty I wanted to finish this a long time ago but the recent show I attended moved it along. I'm refreshed and rejuvenated for modeling again. 
I do have a full plate of modeling and life though so I'm hoping to get more model time.
Revell Corvette ZR1
Scalefinishes.com Jetstream Blue
Scalefinishes.com Calicove blue on calipers and engine
Wheels were stripped, sprayed with Testors gloss black and lightly sprayed with Chrome alclad. I wanted that black chrome look and feel I achieved it. 
Interior is black and grey per the JetStream blue ZR1 I was referencing. I also used black embossing powder for the interior flocking.
I grind out the front grill and inserted some black painted wire form. More realistic.
I hand drilled each brake rotor, painted them aluminum and added a light black wash to bring out the detail.
The roof carbon fiber (Scale Motorsport CF Twill weave)was tough and I'm o.k. with how it turned out but very happy to have learned a new technique to apply to future models. 
I went with Tamiya TS13 for clear. Polished the kit out and used Meguiars Scratch X 2.0. Novus was used as well.

Well, enough of my rambling here are a few pictures with more at the link:




































Lot more photos and MY FOTKI

Don't mind how many I took as I was experimenting with my camera and lighting.
Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

"WOW",Wicked Color for that car......well come back Chris, Out standing build dude, lots more I could say about it, AND WILL, but l better let the others have it first, then get back to you on some questens....
But, Happy to see you back as well..

Ian


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

She's a beaut, mate:thumbsup:...why not photo her against a "real" background would be hard to tell its a model!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks guys. Not up to where I wanted it. But with a coupon for 50% off at Michael's my wife picked up another kit for me. I plan on lowering it, getting the supercharger closer to the hood glass and a cleaner application of cf on the roof. 
Great kit with lots of potential. Just wish the engine was better engineered.
Chris


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

thats very nice,what is chrome alclad ? is it a model product or something else ?


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Got to love the Carbine fiber cab on there as well, Seen some of that At Meggahobby, Was going to pick some up, Is that what you used Chris ? or a deferent product, REREMBER WHO ARE SPONCERS ARE,...lol...

Ian


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

440 Dakota--Yes, Alcald is a model product. Designed for models as well as R/C vehicles. 
In order for it to work you need to spray a nice black (or other colors if you want a different hue) coat of paint. It's best to polish it out as well, no wax or anything but make it as smooth as you can before dusting the Alclad on. Once you get it on there you can kind of buff it to a shine. DO NOT spray any clear coat over it as it will dull the appearance. I've done some bumpers and stuff with it before and it really depends on how much or how little you use to attain the shine you want. Great stuff for small parts.
MegaHobby a sponsor here sells it very reasonably, but it works best if you have an airbrush. I think they sell it in an aerosol, but it's more expensive.

Ian--The Carbon Fiber decal is from Scale Motorsport, purchased through MegaHobby  I do most of my business with them, especially with model stuff. However, when you can pick up a $24.99 model with a coupon and get it for $12.50, well, that's just thrifty!
By the way, this forum needs a sponsor. Interested? LOL
Chris


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

thanks for the info,been kinda of out of the building loop for a while but am getting reinspired by visiting all the fine builds going on here


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

YOU KNOW CHRIS, Great Question, and now that you say that and bring it up, I will tell you that I am considering it big time, Still working out the details here as well, Lets see how they treat me first here with one of my request, I had some hard questions for hank the other day, Got back a 6 word answer for a 200 work Question when I asked it, NOT GOOD ENOUGH MY FRINED, the problem with Hyperlink May be on my side, But I don't think so, was asking to moves some room from my Photos to This part so I have more room to post more picks here on other builds, because of the problem With not being able to do the first part, with the new upgrade on, NO DELEATING OLD POSTS, I am not able to post very many builds at once, and have to remove My pictures in the old post a deferent way THATS OK AND ALL, but a pain really and leaves the post Kind of Deranged and missing parts of it that way really
(Did you read the bulletin on that ?) need a better response on that question first I think, before I think about putting more money into this site, That's for sure, Or something along those lines, 
BUT I AM CONCIDERING IT, FOR REAL MY FRIEND....Don't know why I cant hyperlink here as well, I have tried Everything I'm pretty sure now, But no luck so far........Only 20 megs allowed here in thread as well isn't enough for my use really, Maybe if that bumped up to 40 or so, Just maybe, might persuade me to move forward on the other part...I am a business man after all my friend as well as i'm sure you are, so you know what I mean, RIGHT...Lets do some business I say.......I will work with who ever moves that block first...Then we will talk.

Ian


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

That is one wicked looking Corvette, Chris.
that blue looks about as deep as the ocean.
Beautiful Build Up.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice color, nice "sit". :thumbsup:


----------

